# ClearCom Mods



## therobdenton (May 12, 2009)

Hi All,
I came to this forum looking for the pin assignments for clearcoms. I want to build an interface that will let me switch between my sound console phone out + talkback to clear-com operation. It would also be neat to be able to send a mix from my board out through clearcom for program sound. Any ideas?


----------



## cprted (May 12, 2009)

therobdenton said:


> I want to build an interface that will let me switch between my sound console phone out + talkback to clear-com operation.


Most clear com main stations have this feature built in. Run a line from the Talkback out on the main station into a channel on the console and Bob's you uncle. This feature is really intended more for SMs. If I were mixing a show, I wouldn't want to have to have cans on just to use the talkback mic.


therobdenton said:


> It would also be neat to be able to send a mix from my board out through clearcom for program sound. Any ideas?


All you need to do is run a line from an aux out on your console to the program sound in on the clear com main station.


----------



## Spiceboy (May 18, 2009)

The only issue with using the Prog input on the Clearcom MS is that it is Mono.

If you need a stereo feed then you may need to take a look at something like this

Ad-MIX


----------

